# Getting cooking oil out of shoe leather



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

A bit of clumsiness at the stove tonight and I now have a dark splotch atop a favored pair of brown (almost chili) loafers. It's not the kind of leather you polish. Not the end of the world--they're only JM, but they're super comfy and I wear them a lot around the house and hood. Any tips on getting them clean?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Not to be over-simplistic, but how about some soap and warm water to break down the oil, should act like a surfactant and help break it down/lift it out. Might have to blend polish again to even out the tone.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I was thinking, also, of treating the leather with this stuff we use on our leather furniture--like a blend of saddle soap and Armor All. Mrs. 32 was stumped, and she's never stumped on stuff like this.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Dawn(non-ultra) with warm water as Beefeater suggested is your best bet. Cleans oil off of my leather shoes (the non-polish kind) when needed; however, you could just let it blend. Water spots, dirt, and oil can give a nice faux-patina if your going for the you-can-tell-these-are-comfortable-and-well-worn look.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Two pros recommend rubber cement, so long as it's not suede.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...760-grease-stain-on-shoes&p=668287#post668287

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-of-Chili-AE-Weybridges&p=1142745#post1142745


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*Getting cooking oil out of shoe leather*

Have you tried just buying a bottle of Wesson? Otherwise I think the rendering process you suggest might be difficult, similar to blood from a turnip, but I may have misread the thread's intent.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> Two pros recommend rubber cement, so long as it's not suede.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...760-grease-stain-on-shoes&p=668287#post668287
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-of-Chili-AE-Weybridges&p=1142745#post1142745


+1. The rubber cement approach works surprisingly well. Although, in spite of all of your best efforts, a slight shadow of the satin outline may remain.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> *Getting cooking oil out of shoe leather*
> 
> Have you tried just buying a bottle of Wesson? .


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Kurt N said:


> Two pros recommend rubber cement, so long as it's not suede.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...760-grease-stain-on-shoes&p=668287#post668287
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-of-Chili-AE-Weybridges&p=1142745#post1142745


I'll third the motion.
The sooner you get to the stain teh more likely of better results.
You can also try talcium powder, even cat litter will help pull the stain out.
Treat with a conditioner following the processes.


----------

